# Webmin über Subdomain aufrufen



## stephsto (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei die ganzen Remote Konfigurationstool von Linux auf Subdoamins ru rooten. Das klappte auch bisher perfekt. Nun bin ich bei Webmin angelangt. Ich hätte also gerne das die Webmin Oberfläche nicht nur bei dem Aufruf "http://server.heimnetz:10000" erscheint sondern auch beim Aufruf von "http://webmin.heimnetz". Ich habe auf der Webmin Homepage die Möglichkeit zwar gefunden, also mit proxypass und proxypassreverse im apache unter einem Virtuellen Host jedoch funktioniert das anscheinend nicht richtig. Immer wenn ich webmin.heimnetz eingebe bekomme ich nur die Auflistung im Ordner /, der logischerweise nicht existiert. Wäre schön wenn mir wiedereinmal jemand helfen könnte.

Mein System:
SuSE Linux 9.2
Xampp
Webmin 1.4
BIND DNS
BIND DHCP

Gruß stephsto


----------

